

The Guardian shuts down 2/3 of servers because of single commit - mbarlocker
http://nineofclouds.blogspot.com/2014/08/play-23-template-improvements.html

======
ColinWright
To add a little clarity, a single commit reduced the load on the servers so
much that 2/3 of the processing power was no longer needed.

Now read on ...

~~~
room271
Yeah, I read the title and immediately thought the Guardian had messed up!

In fact, they simply upgraded their version of Play and yielded some
performance wins (which the article then explains more fully).

------
xxxmadraxxx
Stopped reading at "Arse-Sum"

